# IP Adresse Simotion D435 ändern



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (31 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich mit Scout 4.1 die IP Adresse einer D435 CPU ändern ohne das dabei irgendwelche Konfigurationen oder Einstellungen der Antriebe verstelle?


Gruß NSN


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2014)

Normalerweise kann man mit dem Simotion Scout die gesamte Konfiguration inkl. Programm und Library zurücklesen, falls die nicht geschützt wurde (Zum Schutz hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt).
Wenn du das hast, dann kannst du natürlich auch die IP ändern. Wichtig ist sicherlich, dass die Originalprogrammierung auch nicht mit einem neueren Scout gemacht wurde, dann gibt's sicher Probleme mit der 4.1)


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Juni 2014)

Hallo Ralle,

es wurde mit Scout 4.1 programmiert. Die IP ist ja im normalfall nur für die PG Schnittstelle notwendig, der Rest läuft ja über Profibus oder
besteht da auch ne Möglichkeit mit Datenaustausch ähnlich Profinet?

Gruß
NSN


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2014)

Also wir haben EA-Baugruppern über Profinet angeschlossen, das funzt gut, die Antriebe selbst nutzen intern Profibus. Die Simotion selbst kann man auch als IO-Device an eine 300-er SPS mit TIA V13 programmiert anbinden.
Die IP-Adressänderung macht man ja in der Hardwarekonfig, also muß man da ran und auch die anderen Einstellungen für die Hardware sind darin enthalten.
Wenn du das Originalprojekt hast, ist das ja kein Problem, dann kannst du die Hardwarekonfig entsprechend ändern und das auf die Simotion laden. Wenn du sie nicht hast, mußt du sie erst zurückladen in ein Projekt. Was da genau bei der Hardwarekonfig herauskommt, also ob da wirklich alles enthalten ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, da ich immer das Originalprojekt nutzen konnte.

PS: Ich spreche über V4.3, weiß also nicht, wie groß die Unterschiede sind.


----------



## ChristophD (3 Juni 2014)

Hi,

PROFINET-IO mit V4.1 nur über optionale CBE30 Einschubkarte.
Die Baugruppen der V4.3 mit dem D4xx-2 DP/PN am Ende haben Onboard die X150 als PROFINET-IO Schnittstelle zusätzlich dann eine 2te IO Schnittstelle über die optionale CBE30-2.
Bei V4.1 kannst du die Adresse nur über die HWConfig ändern und das dann Runterladen.
Dabei macht die Baugruppe einen Reset und läuft neu an, wenn du vorher  die Antriebsdaten per RAMtoROM gesichert hast sind die nach dem Reboot  wieder da.
Oder aus dem AWP mittels der Funktion _setIPConfig, da musst du das nur Ausprogrammieren, das setzen erfolgt allerdings nur temporär!


Ab V4.2 kann man an den Ethernet / Profinet Schnittstellen der SIMOTION die Option "IP-Adresse auf anderem Weg beziehen" verwenden dann kann man jederzeit die Adresse über Simatic Manager -> Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten änderen oder über andere Tauftools (PST).

Hochladen geht auch nur wenn man vorher beim Download "Zusatzdaten laden" aktiviert hat.
Ansonsten kann man nur die HWConfig hochlesen, aber keinen SIMOTION Daten wie Programme, I/O Variablen etc.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (11 Juni 2014)

Hallo ich nochmal,

vielen Dank schon Mal für eure Antworten. Kann ich eigentlich beim Scout, ähnlich Step7 die Programmierung Offline/Online vergleichen?

Gruß NSN


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

vergleichen geht glaube ich ab Version V4.2.
Auch hier ist es wichtig das beim Download die Option "Zusatzdaten laden" aktiviert wurde.
Nur mit im Gerät hinterlegten Zusatzdaten kann der Vergleich korrekt durchgeführt werden.
Ohne Zusatzdaten kann nur der Zeitstempel kontrolliert werden und die Icons entsprechend im Scout Grün oder Rot/Grün angezeigt werden.
ein Detailvergleich ist aber nicht möglich.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Wenn ich die IP in der Hardewarekonfig (siehe Bild) einfach ändere und nur diese ähnlich Step7 ändere dürfte doch vom Programm nichts eingespielt werden?


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nein vom Program wird nix eingespielt.
Aber die HWConfig musst du ja ins Gerät laden und dabei wird ein Neustart der Baugruppe ausgelöst.
Hast du vorher Deine Daten nicht entsprechend gesichert sind sie weg.
Die Zeitstempelkonsistenz für die Simotiondaten ist dann ebenfalls nicht mehr gewährleistet, sprich du musst dann auch im Scout
ein "Speichern und Übersetzen" durchführen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Danke für deine schnellen Antworten. Nochmal zu meinem Verständnis.
Bei den Daten, von was sprechen wir da? Sind das die Parametereinstellungen der Antriebe
oder die aktuellen Werte?
Gruß NSN


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei Simotion D gibt es 2 Arten von Daten :

1. Daten des integrierten Antriebs
   Diese Daten werden nach eine RAMtoROM auf der CF Karte gesichert und bei einem Neustart der Baugruppe auch von dort wieder gelesen.
   Die Netzausfesten Daten der Antriebe (Geberlage etc.) werden aus dem Netzausfesten Speicher wiederhergestellt

2. SIMOTION Daten
    Dies umfasst alle SDB's, Programme, Variablen, Technologische Objekte, Meldungen, Ablaufsystemeinstellungen die im Scout projektiert wurden.
    Diese Daten werden ebenfalls nach einem RAMtoROM auf der CF Karte gesichert.
    Im Gegensatz zu den Antriebsdaten werden sie aber nicht zwangsläufig bei einem Neustart auch von dort wieder geladen, sondern erst bei einem PowerON.
    Zusätzlich gibt es sogenannte Aktual Daten welche nur im Arbeitsspeicher der CPU akltiv sind (Konfigurationsdaten der Achsen zum Beispiel).
    Wird nun ein Neustart ausgelöst so gehen diese Daten verloren wenn man sie nicht vorher mittels AktualnachRAM und RAMtoROM sichert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Hi,

ist wohl doch etwas komplizierter wenn man sich damit so gut wie noch nie beschäftigt hat.
Du meinst also ich sollte das Projekt aus der Simotion mit Scout ins PG laden und dann erst die IP ändern?
Danach wieder mit Scout einpielen? Sol sollte das doch funktionieren?

Gruß
NSN


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Hi,

ja einfach ist es am Anfang bei keinem System 
Das mit dem Upload ist auch wieder so eine Sache.
Wenn Du beim Download die Option "Zusatzdaten laden" nicht aktiviert hattest so wird dir ein Upload das Projekt unbrauchbar hinterlassen !
Frage ist auch musst du die IP Adresse dauerhaft ändern oder nur temporär?
Wenn temporär dann würde ich das mal mit Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten aus dem Simatic Manager probieren.
Die IP Adresse ist dann nach dem nächsten Neustart der Baugruppe allerdings wieder wefg!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2014)

Hast du eigentlich das Originalprojekt? Dann kann sollte das doch recht sicher gehen oder?
Ich weiß nicht, ob Die Version 4.1 das schon hat, aber mit der rechten Maustaste links im Baum auf die Simotion klicken und dann den Menüpunkt "Variablen sichern" Es werden alle Retain-Variablen auf deinem Projektierungsrechner gesichert. Nach Änderungen habe ich das schon häufiger zurückgeschrieben (Variablen wiederherstellen), so dass dann die Retain-Variablen wieder ihre Werte hatten und die Simotion wieder mit den Daten lief, die vor der Änderung vorhanden waren.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Hi, 

sollte es dauerhaft ändern, da ich diese ins Firmennetzwerk einbinden möchte.
Bekomme aber momentan nicht mal ne Verbindung zu der Simotion. Gibt's da auch wieder
was besonderes zu beachten. Das funktioniert doch über PG zuordnen?
Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Hi,

ja das geht, sichert aber nur die SIMOTION Variablen und keine Antriebsdaten!
Es gibt wíe gesagt auch einen kompletten Projektupload bei dem alle Daten (Programm, TO, Variablen, Taskeinstellungen etc.) ausgelesen werden, der aber nur funktioniert wenn die Zusatzdaten mit abgelegt wurden.


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

Funktioniert der Ping auf die D435?
Ist die SIMOTION direkt verbunden mit dem PC oder über Switches/Router?
Beim Online gehen kommen im unteren Bereich Statusinformationen für den Verbindungsaufbeu, was steht da drinne (Ausgabe Zielgerät).
Die PG Zuordnung ist notwendig damit über die Simotion eine geroutete Verbindung zum integrierten SINAMICS aufgebaut werden kann.
Die PG Zuordnung kann du über den Button mit dem dicken gelben Pfeil nach oben aufrufen und überprüfen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe das Originalprojekt vom Hersteller, zumindestens hat er mir das so mitgegeben. 
Anpingen kann ich die Simotion, auch bei Erreichbare teilnehmer im Simatic Manager bekomme ich sie zu sehen.
Suche ich im Scout über erreichbare Teilnehmer findet er nix. Anbei noch ein Screen der Meldungen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß NSN


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

das ist ja das gleiche bild wie vorhin schon 
wichtig wären für mich die Ausgaben aus "Ausgabe Zielsystem", also dialog wegklicken und unter das Fenster "Ausgabe Zielsystem" öffnen
Weiter kannst du überprüfen:
Kontextmenü der CPU im Scout öffnen -> Zielgerät -> Onlinezugang -> Adressen Baugruppen     Was steht dort?

Hast du das PG bei Dir neu zugeornet und die von dir verwendete PG/PC Schnittstelle ausgewählt?

Wenn das Projekt von einem anderen bearbeiter ist dann passen die Zuordnungen nicht zu deinem Systemund du musst neu zuordnen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Juni 2014)

Sorry,
hier noch zwei Screens.
Das PG habe ich neu zugeordnet, zumindestens versucht.

Gruß NSN


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juni 2014)

welche Adresse soll den die SIMOTIOn haben ? 192.168.0.10 oder?
Check mal warum bei dir versucht wird über Profibus zu gehen und niht über Ethernet, zumindest zeigt Erreichbare Teilnehmer meiner Meinung nach Profibus und nicht Ethernet !

Was meinst du mit versucht? kam eine Fehlermeldung oder die Schnittstellen nicht zur auswahl?

Kann es vielleicht sein das der Hersteller das PG über PROFIBUS zugeordnet hat und du jetzt mit Ethernet Online gehen willst?
Weill dann musst du noch an der Ethernet Schnittstelle der D ein Netz projektieren, dort das PG dranhängen und dann deine Ethernet Karte zuordnen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Juni 2014)

Hi,

die Simotion hat momentan die IP 192.168.0.10, habe diese aber über Ethernet teilnehmer bearbeiten umsgestellt auf meine neu Adresse.
Das Scout Projekt ist in mein Step7 Projekt intergiert. Habe jetzt nur mal den Scout und nach erreichbaren Teilnehmern gesucht. Es kommt hier
auch wieder diese Liste mit den Busteilnehmern vom Screen gestern. Die Simotion hängt an einem switch mit ner S7, nem MP277 und einem MP377.
Kommunizieren mit der S7 über Profibus.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum ich bei erichbaren teilnehmern im Simatic Manager die Simotion sehe und auch bearbeiten kann und im Scout nur diese Liste mit den 8 Busteilnehmern ohne jede Info???

gruß NSN


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

was für einen Scout verwendest du? V4.1 oder V4.1.1x?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Juni 2014)

Hi,

die Version ist lt. Info 4.1.1.6

Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juni 2014)

Hi,

ok. Wenn ich die letzten Screenshots betrachte so wurde keine PG/PC Zuordnung getroffen für Ethernet.
Wenn jetzt ein "Erreichbare teilnehmer" im Scout gestartet wird so stellt Scout automatisch die projektierte PROFIBUS 
Verbindung ein und versucht Teilnehmer zu finden, das sind diese nicht identifizierbaren Geräte.

Was noch wichtig ist:
Wenn Du die IP auf der Baugruppe schon geändert hast auf <> 192.168.0.10 dann kannst du natürlich nicht mehr mit der projektierten Adresse
192.168.0.10 online gehen, du musst dann in HWConfig die neue Adresse auch entsprechend bei der verwendeten Schnittstelle eintragen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hallo,

nach langer langer Zeit versuche ich mich mal wieder an die Verbindung zur Simotion.
Bisher hatte ich noch keine Notwendigkeit die Verbindung herzustellen aber nun macht mir ein Antrieb
immer wieder Fehler und ich möchte diesen in der Simotion auslesen. Bekomme es immer noch nicht hin.
Die Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche wie damals. Kann die Simotion anpingen und habe in NetPro die Adresse
auch auf meinen PC zugeordnete und die IP 192.168.0.11 eingestellt. Kann ich nicht über die zweite RJ45
auf die Simotion direkt zugreifen(IP  169.254.11.22 Subnetz 255.255.0.0). IP des PG dementsprechend anpassen?

VG
NSN


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

Hallo,

ja kannst du auch darüber online gehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hi,

ohne PG Zuordnung?

VG
NSN


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

Hi,

die PG Zuordnung brauchst nur wenn du auf den Integrated Antrieb online gehen willst oder einen Antrieb der an einer anderen Schnittstelle angeschlossen ist.
Für Simotion selbst brauchst das nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hi,

ich komme absolut nicht online. Im Simatic Manager findet er unter Ereichbare Teilnehmer die Simotion CPU aber im Simotion Scout nicht.
Habe meinen PC auf 192.168.0.11 eingestellt. Im NetPro das PG auf die 192.168.0.11 und die Simotion auf 192.168.0.10. Dementsprechend dem gleichen Ethernet Netz zugeordnet.
Sonst gib es doch nichts zu beachten?


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

welche schnittstelle benutzt du im scout.
den letzten bildern nach zu urteile nicht die gleiche wie in step7 und damit erklärt es sich warum er im Step7 was findet und im Scout nicht.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Eigentlich die gleiche eingestellt. Anbei zwei Screens.
Dachte immer das verstellen sich gleichzeitig?


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

mach doch mal nochmal einen screen von erreichbare teilnehmer im scout
und zwar einen screen vom kompletten bildschirm, nicht irgendwelche Ausschnitte !


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hallo,

anbei der Screen. 

VG NSN


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

ok noch nenkomplett screen vom netpro
und vom step7 einen screen vom Geräte diagnose (dort wird sie ja gefunden)


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hi,

hoffe das mit der HW Konfig im Simatic Manager ist das Richtige?


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

Hi,

ok der Tab Allgemein in HWConfig wäre interessanter.
Lösch im Netpro auch mal das PG/PC1 welches am PROFIBUS hängt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hi,

das PG habe ich gelöscht. Allerdings ohne Effekt.
Ist das der richtige Screen?


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

Hallo,

jep ist er.
Und jetzt die Quizfrage.
Welche Scout Version hast du genau?
Deine FW ist V4.1.1, und Nicht V4.1!

Es kann also durchaus sein das du einen Scout hast der nicht zur FW passt und damit das Gerät auch nicht kennt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Hi,

Version 4.1.1.6 sollte doch ok sein, oder?



VG


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2019)

Hallo,

ja das passt.
aber die Screen mit erreichbare Teilnehmer ergeben dann keinen Sinn.
mal als beispiel einen von mir gerade erzeugten:


wie du siehst wird im rot markierten Bereich der verwendete Adapter angezeigt, das sehe ich bei Dir nicht.
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du? welche Step7 Version?
Kannst du im Scout erreichbare Teilnhemer ausführen ohne das Projekt zu öffnen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Habe WIN7 und habe das gleiche Suchergebnis bei Erreichbare Teilnehmer wie im geöffnetem projekt
Step7 habe ich Version 5.5


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 März 2019)

Sonst habe ich keine Möglichkeit die D435 auszulesen?


----------



## ChristophD (14 März 2019)

Hi,

ok inkompatibles Betriebssystem und inkompatible Step7 Version.
Da würde ich empfehlen einen Scout zu installieren der mit den verwendeten OS und Step7 Kompatibel ist, und die V4.1 unterstützt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (14 März 2019)

Hi,

weißt du was ein Scout Upgrade von V4.1 auf V4.5 kostet. Die V4.5 ist kompatibel zu Win7 64 und die Firmware der CPU scheint auch unterstützt zu werden.
Danke nochmals für deine Hilfe

VG


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (21 März 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Mit der V4.5 komme ich auf die Simotion. 
Bei der Teilnehmersuche zeigt mir sich auch gleich ein anderes Bild mit IP Adresse der CPU.

VG
NSN


----------

